# I found out the hard way Comcast does NOT support TiVO anymore



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

The screen gave me the dreaded: "This channel is not authorized. Contact your provider for more information. (V58) V58" 
on ALL channels. apps and recordings still work. I restarted the Bolt and nothing. I called Comcast and since it is the weekend they are not available. I had a phone number that I purposely saved it as: "Comcast Cable card" they used to answer right away and ask for a couple of numbers and reprogram the card. This was when I had a Premier. ever since I've had the Bolt there has been no need to use it.
I called the number and it connects to the regular Comcast customer number. no luck.
I went to the local Xfinity place where I got a new card for when I bought the Bolt and right away the guy looks at the card and says: is this for a TiVO? I said yes. he said we no longer support TiVO!
I said since when? he said for almost 2 years now. I said I was just using it YESTERDAY!!??? 
he said the best he could do was to give me an xfinity recorder box. 
Is this true? what do I do with the Bolt now?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I would try calling again and call tomorrow as well to get their cable card people. That being said I would also move on from Tivo, there are better solutions. Channels DVR being one of the more popular and transferable to other providers with minimal if any family tension.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It's probably not true. We haven't heard of any cable companies actually dropping cable card support yet. That would be nearly impossible since millions of their own boxes still have a card inside them. But we have heard of misinformed reps claiming no cable card support ever since the beginning of cable card. Keep calling until you find an intelligent life form on the other end of the phone. It might help to get Tivo involved or file an FCC complaint if it comes to that. Not that the FCC can fine them for not supporting cable card, but they can put pressure on them for not delivering what you paid for.

Like the previous poster, I've also moved on from Tivo and cable companies. I'm very happy I never have to deal with them or cable card issues again.


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

zalusky said:


> I would try calling again and call tomorrow as well to get their cable card people. That being said I would also move on from Tivo, there are better solutions. Channels DVR being one of the more popular and transferable to other providers with minimal if any family tension.


Thanks. Is it possible to transfer the Bolt recordings to the Channels DVR system?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

misterclick said:


> Thanks. Is it possible to transfer the Bolt recordings to the Channels DVR system?


I will let other people chime in on this. It's easy to add recordings to Channels but I am out of touch about exporting from the Bolt.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

I will say that if you want to use your Tivo, go beat up Comcast until they make your Tivo work. One dude in a store whose full of thit doesn't speak for Comcast. Make them fix it. Don't let them win by, well, letting them win. (Ok, that sentence could have been punchier, but you get the idea).

But as others have said, we don't know how much water the sinking ship can take. There will come a day when it goes under. Switching ships now, keeping a lifeboat in reserve, or staying with Tivo till it goes down, are all valid choices.


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

The people you spoke to are blowing low-level script reading smoke [unfortunately a Comcast specialty]. Comcast still maintains information on their website indicating that they do indeed support cable cards for use with Tivo, see the link below.

Below that, a screen capture of the "Page Info" showing that this page was last updated Oct 14/21. It is current.

What is a CableCARD? - Xfinity Support


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

misterclick said:


> The screen gave me the dreaded: "This channel is not authorized. Contact your provider for more information. (V58) V58"
> on ALL channels. apps and recordings still work. I restarted the Bolt and nothing. *I called Comcast and since it is the weekend they are not available.*


IDK where you are located or what number you called, but Comcast customer service is available 24/7. Sometimes, depending on the vagaries of the universe, you might wind up with a clueless contract operator overseas, but Stateside support is accessible at all times. As is happens, I spoke at length yesterday, Sunday afternoon, with a very helpful and well-informed rep in Alberquerque, NM, regarding a subscriber in California.



misterclick said:


> I went to the local Xfinity place where I got a new card for when I bought the Bolt and right away the guy looks at the card and says: is this for a TiVO? I said yes. he said we no longer support TiVO!
> I said since when? he said for almost 2 years now. I said I was just using it YESTERDAY!!???
> he said the best he could do was to give me an xfinity recorder box.
> Is this true? what do I do with the Bolt now?


As others have posted, you were given a bum steer. Comcast absolutely does still support CableCARD devices, including TiVo. You ought to call your dedicated Comcast support number (you can find it on your billing statement) and ask for technical assistance to troubleshoot your issue.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

When I replaced a bad hard drive in my Bolt with a new one, I had to call Comcast and get the cable card repaired with the new hard drive. I was able to go through their automated system and found a menu to do a reset of everything on my account.

Try going through their automated system for cable TV and have it do a reset of everything on your account. Maybe your account just needs to be repaired to your cable card.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mdavej said:


> It's probably not true. We haven't heard of any cable companies actually dropping cable card support yet. That would be nearly impossible since millions of their own boxes still have a card inside them. But we have heard of misinformed reps claiming no cable card support ever since the beginning of cable card. Keep calling until you find an intelligent life form on the other end of the phone. It might help to get Tivo involved or file an FCC complaint if it comes to that. Not that the FCC can fine them for not supporting cable card, but they can put pressure on them for not delivering what you paid for.
> 
> Like the previous poster, I've also moved on from Tivo and cable companies. I'm very happy I never have to deal with them or cable card issues again.


Our provider, Cox Communications Orange County Ca., has apparently killed "out-of-home" viewing on TiVo cable cards.

On September 1st from the looks of it.

Any recording we have made since that date, on ANY channel, including OTA broadcast locals, returns a message that says ""Streaming this show is prohibited by the copyright holder while you are away from your home network."

Is it really the content copyright holder who has instructed the cable companies to do this? It appears the cable card is the target, NOT the copyright holder.

And seeing that an Amazon Firestick, or TiVo Stream4K allows me to watch ANY services from ANY hotel room in America, Cox blaming the copyright holders seems suspect at best.

And please don't take this the wrong way, as I understand what you're saying - but have you really "moved on" or were you defeated by a few monopolies with massive lobbying power in Washington? I feel the latter, personally.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

tvmaster2 said:


> And please don't take this the wrong way, as I understand what you're saying - but have you really "moved on" or were you defeated by a few monopolies with massive lobbying power in Washington? I feel the latter, personally.


Oh for sure I was totally defeated. I don't like streaming any better than cable/satellite, but I was priced out of the market.

But I'm not following how "out of home" viewing has anything to do with cable card support. My cable card never worked anywhere except my home address.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Oh for sure I was totally defeated. I don't like streaming any better than cable/satellite, but I was priced out of the market.
> 
> But I'm not following how "out of home" viewing has anything to do with cable card support. My cable card never worked anywhere except my home address.


The flags assigned to the recordings on the Tivo via the CableCARD are what are used to determine if the Tivo itself can stream out of home, so it's very much CableCARD related.

I have always been able to stream my Tivo recordings out of home with the exception of the 4 Fox owned channels FiOS flags as No Copy


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dianebrat said:


> The flags assigned to the recordings on the Tivo via the CableCARD are what are used to determine if the Tivo itself can stream out of home, so it's very much CableCARD related.
> 
> I have always been able to stream my Tivo recordings out of home with the exception of the 4 Fox owned channels FiOS flags as No Copy


But the cable card is still doing it's job, respecting the copy flag (copy once, copy never, etc.). In what sense does a provider changing a flag imply cable card is no longer supported, which is the subject of the thread?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mdavej said:


> But the cable card is still doing it's job, respecting the copy flag (copy once, copy never, etc.). In what sense does a provider changing a flag imply cable card is no longer supported, which is the subject of the thread?


Thread drift... it's what TCF is all about, and this was a very tiny drift.

Your comments to @tvmaster2 are very much related to their issues with CableCARD support, and a company that doesn't have to support CableCARDs can do whatever they want, including setting the flags however they want with no ramifications, if anything you've also helped drift the thread


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

UPDATE...
I received this text this morning on my phone from Comcast: 
"Good news—the outage has been resolved! Thanks for your patience. Your services should be back up and running. Let me know if you're still experiencing any service issues.
1 - Everything is working
2 - I'm still having an issue"

I turned on the TV and it was working fine. I had no idea there was a problem with the service because I checked the Xfinity box in the living room and it was working all weekend! 

Thank you for your responses and help.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

misterclick said:


> UPDATE...
> I received this text this morning on my phone from Comcast:
> "Good news-the outage has been resolved! Thanks for your patience. Your services should be back up and running. Let me know if you're still experiencing any service issues.
> 1 - Everything is working
> ...


I'm curios if you're so inclined, what's your rough location? I have a number of friends on Comcast in northwestern VA, who had their cablecards all go out. They barely used their Tivos anymore anyway, so they kinda just considered that the last straw, and pushed them aside. I'm wondering if they got hit by the same 'outage' you did.


----------



## misterclick (Oct 24, 2012)

South East Florida. Palm Beach County.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Oh for sure I was totally defeated. I don't like streaming any better than cable/satellite, but I was priced out of the market.
> 
> But I'm not following how "out of home" viewing has anything to do with cable card support. My cable card never worked anywhere except my home address.


Interesting. Until September 1st, we could view any show recorded (except for some premium movie channels) anywhere in the world via Android or iOS TiVo apps via the "out-of_home" option. Cox has now rejigged cable cards to not allow any recorded programs from being viewed out-of-home. I guess we were lucky?


----------



## AntiPC (Jul 22, 2005)

I upgraded the hard drive in a Roamio box a few weeks ago, and the cable card had to be reauthorized. I just called the number on the TiVo cable card screen and the Comcast representative was very helpful and sent through authorizations. He was very patient too, because I was in the middle of repeating guided setup when I called, and he waited for it to finish.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

JandS said:


> Below that, a screen capture of the "Page Info" showing that this page was last updated Oct 14/21. It is current.


On that page the link to the self activation/pairing site no longer works.
People over on the official Comcast forums are complaining about it but the reps have no idea why it is gone.
May be the beginning of the end for cablecards on Comcast.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

For us, Comcast is no longer supporting new channels on TiVo/cable cards. Not that Comcast support knows this, they had me do all the trouble shooting, and sent me a new label card, before I worked out that the new channels were just incompatible.

What we do watch still works for us, but we're ready to jump if need be. We tried out a TiVO stream to run YouTube TV on. That works, but doesn't have as good a UI as TiVo. But currently that's the back up plan.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

btwyx said:


> For us, Comcast is no longer supporting new channels on TiVo/cable cards. Not that Comcast support knows this, they had me do all the trouble shooting, and sent me a new label card, before I worked out that the new channels were just incompatible.
> 
> What we do watch still works for us, but we're ready to jump if need be. We tried out a TiVO stream to run YouTube TV on. That works, but doesn't have as good a UI as TiVo. But currently that's the back up plan.


That sucks.

Once I finally get the failed drive on my Bolt+ replaced, I'm returning the X1 DVR box I'm temporarily borrowing. Although to someone who doesn't know any better, it's probably "ok", there are many downsides (but a few upsides). Some of the remote (e.g. d-pad) is very stiff. Some of the UI requires a # of extra steps vs. TiVo. It sure has very little space vs. my 3 TB Bolt+ for the so called "up to 150 hours of HD". The thing is past 75% full with very little content vs. my failed 3 TB Bolt+ drive.

I sure don't like the $15/mo fee for it. I don't like the guide format nor view of recorded shows.

The one plus side is that Xfinity stream app reliability of watching DVR content on my iPad is WAY more reliable than the super flaky TiVo app.

I sure hope I don't care about whatever those new channels are.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

misterclick said:


> South East Florida. Palm Beach County.


That's odd. I live in Jupiter and didn't have that problem over the weekend.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

KevTech said:


> On that page the link to the self activation/pairing site no longer works.
> People over on the official Comcast forums are complaining about it but the reps have no idea why it is gone.
> May be the beginning of the end for cablecards on Comcast.
> 
> View attachment 63695


That page still offline. I think we can assume existing CableCARDs will continue to work for a few years and for most channels, but this is yet another sign we need to plan for a future without them.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

btwyx said:


> For us, Comcast is no longer supporting new channels on TiVo/cable cards. Not that Comcast support knows this, they had me do all the trouble shooting, and sent me a new label card, before I worked out that the new channels were just incompatible.
> 
> What we do watch still works for us, but we're ready to jump if need be. We tried out a TiVO stream to run YouTube TV on. That works, but doesn't have as good a UI as TiVo. But currently that's the back up plan.


While true, the flip side of this is that the new IPTV channels are, shall we say, not particularly popular. All of the mainstream stuff is still on QAM and they've shown no inclination to move any of it to IP.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> While true, the flip side of this is that the new IPTV channels are, shall we say, not particularly popular. All of the mainstream stuff is still on QAM and they've shown no inclination to move any of it to IP.


There's popular, and there's a particular channel any one person wants. I contacted support about the new channels, because I wanted one particular one. They now offer BBC World in HD on a channel, that the Bolt can't access. BBC World in SD is what I'm watching right now.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

DigitalDawn said:


> That's odd. I live in Jupiter and didn't have that problem over the weekend.


I live in Palm Beach Gardens and also did not have any issues. I only learned there was an outage when I was trying to figure out why I didn't get channel 1620, GAC Family, which is an IPTV channel so I can't get it through the TiVo.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Pair or Activate Your CableCARD - Self-Installation Setup - Xfinity Support

This worked for me 5 minutes ago and I recall no issues in the recent past where it hasn't!


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

WVZR1 said:


> Pair or Activate Your CableCARD - Self-Installation Setup - Xfinity Support
> 
> This worked for me 5 minutes ago and I recall no issues in the recent past where it hasn't!


That pages does work. But that's just the documentation page. It points you to the actual pairing page which is:

http://www.xfinity.com/activatecablecard

And that page appears dead...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

WVZR1 said:


> Pair or Activate Your CableCARD - Self-Installation Setup - Xfinity Support
> 
> This worked for me 5 minutes ago and I recall no issues in the recent past where it hasn't!


As @kdmorse says, it tells you to go on to another page. That page then resolves to https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com/cablecardactivate/which gives me a browser security warning. Also, the page @KevTech and I were trying to reach is different: https://cablecardactivation.xsp.comcast.net/


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

I noticed the cablecard self-activate page was down a month or so ago too. Their phone support is still half-decent - call the number on the pairing screen, and say "Cablecard Repair" when the automated system asks what you want. 

But I agree, it's the beginning of the long slow end for CCs in Comcast-land. I've made the X1 transition to get single-box access to OnD and apps. The DVR isn't great, but the Xi6 boxes perform far, far better than the old Xi3/XiD clients used to.


----------



## CurtJester (Apr 1, 2021)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> As @kdmorse says, it tells you to go on to another page. That page then resolves to https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com/cablecardactivate/which gives me a browser security warning. Also, the page @KevTech and I were trying to reach is different: https://cablecardactivation.xsp.comcast.net/


For clarity, if you tell your browser to ignore the security warning on https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com/cablecardactivate/(the certificate expired in April) it redirects to https://cablecardactivation.xsp.comcast.net/ -- so the same page in the end.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

CurtJester said:


> For clarity, if you tell your browser to ignore the security warning on https://activatecablecard.xfinity.com/cablecardactivate/(the certificate expired in April) it redirects to https://cablecardactivation.xsp.comcast.net/ -- so the same page in the end.


Thanks. Same sad little "404" in the end. I'm not looking forward to changing my plan or having any interaction with Comcast at all at this point, but I hope pairing can still be done by telephone reps.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

btwyx said:


> There's popular, and there's a particular channel any one person wants. I contacted support about the new channels, because I wanted one particular one. They now offer BBC World in HD on a channel, that the Bolt can't access. BBC World in SD is what I'm watching right now.


Yep, I watch BBC World News in SD every day. It's just news, not that big a deal. But I agree that if you want a new channel in HD, you're going to need to use Comcast's box.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> That page still offline. I think we can assume existing CableCARDs will continue to work for a few years and for most channels, but this is yet another sign we need to plan for a future without them.


FWIW, the X1 DVR that I'm temporarily renting due to the stock 3 TB drive in my Bolt+ recently failing seems to have a CableCARD bolted into it. You can see it thru the vents at the bottom.

This is just like a box I rented ages ago from Verizon FiOS when I had a drive prob w/my TiVo HD. It also had a CableCARD bolted into it.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

cwerdna said:


> FWIW, the X1 DVR that I'm temporarily renting due to the stock 3 TB drive in my Bolt+ recently failing seems to have a CableCARD bolted into it. You can see it thru the vents at the bottom.
> 
> This is just like a box I rented ages ago from Verizon FiOS when I had a drive prob w/my TiVo HD. It also had a CableCARD bolted into it.


Good to know there's still a card in that DVR, thanks. Their need to support their own boxes is the main reason I have hope that my cards will keep working for a few years. But I hesitate to change my plan in any way, as that may knock my cards off line and then I'd have to deal with re-pairing, or not re-pairing as the case may be.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I will take a pic of the bottom of the X1 box and CableCARD inside before I return it, which is hopefully soon.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

cwerdna said:


> I will take a pic of the bottom of the X1 box and CableCARD inside before I return it, which is hopefully soon.


If you look at your Xfinity 'devices' on your account it should show the familiar MA sequence # for the CableCARD in the Xfinity box.

Regarding the 404 for the activation address. Seems odd that an actual Comcast activation/maintenance link would have anything but a comcast.com and NOT a comcast.net URL.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cwerdna said:


> FWIW, the X1 DVR that I'm temporarily renting due to the stock 3 TB drive in my Bolt+ recently failing seems to have a CableCARD bolted into it. You can see it thru the vents at the bottom.
> 
> This is just like a box I rented ages ago from Verizon FiOS when I had a drive prob w/my TiVo HD. It also had a CableCARD bolted into it.





Pokemon_Dad said:


> Good to know there's still a card in that DVR, thanks. Their need to support their own boxes is the main reason I have hope that my cards will keep working for a few years. But I hesitate to change my plan in any way, as that may knock my cards off line and then I'd have to deal with re-pairing, or not re-pairing as the case may be.


Yes, even the (still) newest, top-of-the-line Comcast DVR, the XG1v4, receives QAM via CableCARD. But it is also IP-capable so that Comcast could convert to total IP delivery without having to retire the XG1v4 inventory.

At some point--maybe even prior to the transition away from QAM--they will stop issuing DVRs altogether in favor of the headless devices such as the Xi6 or the new XiOne, relegating their customers' recording options to VOD and cloud storage.

FWIW, I just signed my sister up for a new bundle since the 24-month promotion on her current bundle is about to expire, and, even though her services are not changing to any appreciable degree, the system sent out a redundant self-install kit with a second XG1v4 DVR that they do not need and did not expressly request (and that they will now have to return). That implies to my thinking that they must not have a dearth of inventory at this point.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

WVZR1 said:


> Regarding the 404 for the activation address. Seems odd that an actual Comcast activation/maintenance link would have anything but a comcast.com and NOT a comcast.net URL.


https://cablecardactivation.xsp.comcast.net/ was the address given on the official Comcast forum when the site first went live years ago.

You can still see what the site looked like through the internet archive.
Welcome Page


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

chiguy50 said:


> Yes, even the (still) newest, top-of-the-line Comcast DVR, the XG1v4, receives QAM via CableCARD. But it is also IP-capable so that Comcast could convert to total IP delivery without having to retire the XG1v4 inventory.
> 
> At some point--maybe even prior to the transition away from QAM--they will stop issuing DVRs altogether in favor of the headless devices such as the Xi6 or the new XiOne, relegating their customers' recording options to VOD and cloud storage.
> 
> FWIW, I just signed my sister up for a new bundle since the 24-month promotion on her current bundle is about to expire, and, even though her services are not changing to any appreciable degree, the system sent out a redundant self-install kit with a second XG1v4 DVR that they do not need and did not expressly request (and that they will now have to return). That implies to my thinking that they must not have a dearth of inventory at this point.


They are already moving that way, there are regions (mine included) where codes can be applied to an account to permit full-IP installation, assuming you have one of the XB6/7 gateways - you are given a set of Xi5/Xi6 boxes and no master DVR. All cloud. I'd be fine with it (remember, even a real local DVR still won't work if the Comcast back-channel connection goes down, due to how X1 commands are processed) if they would finally enable 5.1 for cloud recordings.

I think the XG1v4 thing is a store inventory problem, not a real inventory problem. Stores around me are out of XG1v4s and Xi5/Xi6s, but they can be gotten readily with a short conversation with CS on the phone. I just got mine the other day, and am taking the old XiD's back to UPS later on today.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

KevTech said:


> On that page the link to the self activation/pairing site no longer works.
> People over on the official Comcast forums are complaining about it but the reps have no idea why it is gone.
> May be the beginning of the end for cablecards on Comcast.
> 
> View attachment 63695


The http://xfinity.com/activatecablecard still has an expired cert and still results in "404 Not Found: Requested route ('cablecardactivation.xsp.comcast.net') does not exist."

I had the unfortunate displeasure of spending 1 hour 25 minutes on the phone w/Comcrap today. A few weeks ago, when I picked up an X1 DVR temporarily to rent until I got my Bolt+ fixed, I asked them if I could leave the CableCARD active and not pay any extra charge otherwise I would need to get it re-activated. They said yeah and did it. Then, over the next few days, I kept getting automated emails saying there's something wrong w/my account and to accept changes. It wanted to deactivate my CC.

I requested a callback and they confirmed that if I left it active, I'd have to pay $9.95/mo. No thanks, deactivate it then.

Calling the CSR today to turn off the X1 DVR was fine but after over 1 hour of the guy trying to activate my CableCARD to no avail and giving me all sorts of BS like it requires a technician to install it (nope, I picked my CC from Comcast in 2011 and installed it myself into my TivoHD and paired it to my Bolt+ in 2017), all channels were still unauthorized. Before he mentioned that, he wanted to schedule an appointment. I had to re-explain that my CC with my TivoHD and Bolt+ had been working fine since 2011 at this address. I have no signal probs and my broadband service via same cable from the wall is working.

He finally transferred me to someone else at the 1:10 mark. That guy asked for some info the like serial # of the CC and the host id. Within a few minutes, things were going.

With the 1st guy, when I was put on hold by him, I tried in parallel (using another phone) tried to call 877-405-2298 which is the # the CableCARD pairing screen says to call. But, I never was able to reach a human before he came back. One of the auto-callbacks from that # came when I was busy w/the my original call.

I did report the busted page to the CSR dude and he confirmed that it's broken since "yesterday" (to which I replied, I think longer) and they've gotten numerous reports of it.

At the Xfinity store where I returned the box, I mentioned to them my phone saga and showed them the broken page, asking to also report it as a +1. I made it to the store 15 minutes before they closed due to my long phone call.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Good to know there's still a card in that DVR, thanks. Their need to support their own boxes is the main reason I have hope that my cards will keep working for a few years. But I hesitate to change my plan in any way, as that may knock my cards off line and then I'd have to deal with re-pairing, or not re-pairing as the case may be.





cwerdna said:


> I will take a pic of the bottom of the X1 box and CableCARD inside before I return it, which is hopefully soon.


I did take pics of the unit I returned. It was model PX013ANM.

I found some pics submitted to the FCC and manual I'd never seen before. You can see at PX013ANM High Definition set Top Box with MoCA External Photos 1 Pace Micro Technology plc the CableCARD thru the holes.

Page 6 of PX013ANM High Definition set Top Box with MoCA User Manual Pace Micro Technology plc refers to the CableCARD. Printed on the "door"/cover itself was M-CARD (not visible in their pics).

Whoops. I never knew about the warning to "never" turn off its power by pulling the plug. Didn't know you were supposed to push power then wait 60 seconds before pulling the plug. I don't think the minimal docs it came w/mentioned that. Oh well. Whatever...


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cwerdna said:


> I did take pics of the unit I returned. It was model PX013ANM.


In the Comcast inventory, that model is designated the (Pace) XG1v3. It is also manufactured by Arris (AX013AN)


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

cwerdna said:


> I did take pics of the unit I returned. It was model PX013ANM.
> 
> I found some pics submitted to the FCC and manual I'd never seen before. You can see at PX013ANM High Definition set Top Box with MoCA External Photos 1 Pace Micro Technology plc the CableCARD thru the holes.
> 
> ...


If you mean "don't shut down the X1 DVR" by yanking the plug, I'd say it doesn't matter much. It's theirs, not yours, and if it kicks it they'll swap it - and cloud recordings will fill the gap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> The http://xfinity.com/activatecablecard still has an expired cert and still results in "404 Not Found: Requested route ('cablecardactivation.xsp.comcast.net') does not exist."
> 
> I had the unfortunate displeasure of spending 1 hour 25 minutes on the phone w/Comcrap today. A few weeks ago, when I picked up an X1 DVR temporarily to rent until I got my Bolt+ fixed, I asked them if I could leave the CableCARD active and not pay any extra charge otherwise I would need to get it re-activated. They said yeah and did it. Then, over the next few days, I kept getting automated emails saying there's something wrong w/my account and to accept changes. It wanted to deactivate my CC.
> 
> ...


Not that it matters now, you would have had to re-pair the CC in any event because of the new HDD.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

cwerdna said:


> I did take pics of the unit I returned. It was model PX013ANM.
> 
> I found some pics submitted to the FCC and manual I'd never seen before. You can see at PX013ANM High Definition set Top Box with MoCA External Photos 1 Pace Micro Technology plc the CableCARD thru the holes.
> 
> ...


Just pulling the plug won't hurt it. If it did power failures would damage it.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

UCLABB said:


> Not that it matters now, you would have had to re-pair the CC in any event because of the new HDD.


Would or wouldn't?

I wasn't sure if changing the hard drive change on my Bolt+ required re-pairing the CC. But even if it didn't, there was the issue of it being deactivated by Comcast due to the billing problem/settings problem w/my account.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

cwerdna said:


> Would or wouldn't?
> 
> I wasn't sure if changing the hard drive change on my Bolt+ required re-pairing the CC. But even if it didn't, there was the issue of it being deactivated by Comcast due to the billing problem/settings problem w/my account.


I'm almost positive you have to re-pair with the new drive. Been a while so not 100%. Moot now.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

UCLABB said:


> I'm almost positive you have to re-pair with the new drive. Been a while so not 100%. Moot now.


Yes, if you replace the drive you will need to re-pair the CableCARD


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

misterclick said:


> UPDATE...
> I received this text this morning on my phone from Comcast:
> "Good news-the outage has been resolved! Thanks for your patience. Your services should be back up and running. Let me know if you're still experiencing any service issues.
> 1 - Everything is working
> ...


My non-working cablecard was miraculously revived when i got a text saying "your outage has been resolved". This outage affected one of three cable boxes and did not affect internet which is usuall the first to go. Im not Joe Conspiracy but something odd happened last night.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Comcast self pairing site is back online.
Welcome Page


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

KevTech said:


> Comcast self pairing site is back online.
> Welcome Page


That's handy, it wasn't working last night. That gave me pause when considering changing the TV package we've got.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

KevTech said:


> Comcast self pairing site is back online.
> Welcome Page





btwyx said:


> That's handy, it wasn't working last night. That gave me pause when considering changing the TV package we've got.


The page is back up, but only seems to load in an incognito window. It also didn't recognise me when I tried to use it, so I had to ring up instead.


----------

